# @ NorthernLights-Bikeberatung



## Schwarzspecht (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

manchmal juckt es unsereinen ja gewaltig zwischen den (ähem) Beinen - dann muß einfach was Neues her (oder halt nicht). Hab ja schon rumüberlegt, ob der Drössiger/Fatmodul-Enduro-Rahmen für mich in Frage käme und ob ich dafür den Jekyll-Rahmen hergebe (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138344). Also das Ganze müsste kostenneutral sein, da meine Ersparnisse momentan in Auf-Sparren-Dämmplatten angelegt sind!

Was meint ihr denn? Liesse sich so ein Tausch Image-mäßig verkraften? Was ist denn für den Jekyll-Rahmen kohlemäßig drin, Größe M Modell 2001, gekauft Oktober 2000. Hat ein paar Lackschäden, besonders an der Schwinge (muß mal die Fotos rauskramen).

Oder hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee?

Ach so, was mich am Jekyll ein wenig stört:
-> finde es einen Tick zu klein für mich!
-> die Lackqualität ist teilweise bescheiden
-> dicke Schlappen passen nur ganz schlecht (siehe oben)

Bin dankbar für alle Tipps!

Gruß
SP


----------



## Triple F (25. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du noch 2-3 Jahre warten kannst, könnte ich Dir für ein Helius FR evtl. nen guten Preis machen.

*maldendrössingerfredlesenmuss*
3F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Schwarzspecht,

bei Canyon gibt grad den Big Mountain Rahmen als Sonderposten für ca. 900 Euros. 
Wobei der Lack eher bescheiden ist. Dafür kein wippen und FW 110 - 150. incl. 1.5" Steuerrohr (für ne Lefty/Fatty).


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube das BM ist mir eine Nummer zu "schwer" - und ob ich 900 Mücken mit meinem Rahmen rausbekomme - hab da schwere Zweifel!


----------



## Wooly (25. Oktober 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das BM ist mir eine Nummer zu "schwer" - und ob ich 900 Mücken mit meinem Rahmen rausbekomme - hab da schwere Zweifel!



auf jeden Fall nicht jetzt, aber auch im Frühjahr sehe ich da eher schwarz ... bischen was wirst du wahrscheinlich drauflegen müssen, ich finde den Drössiger Rahmen übrigens ganz nett ... ob du es imagemäßig verkraftest weiss ich nicht, man ist hier im Forum ja schnell Kantenklatscher verschrien, seit die Stromberg-Asketen hier mitposten ...


----------



## han (25. Oktober 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das BM ist mir eine Nummer zu "schwer" - und ob ich 900 Mücken mit meinem Rahmen rausbekomme - hab da schwere Zweifel!


ist halt was für "schwere" Jungs  mit dicken Waddeln


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Oktober 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... ob du es imagemäßig verkraftest weiss ich nicht, man ist hier im Forum ja schnell Kantenklatscher verschrien, seit die Stromberg-Asketen hier mitposten ...



Du meinst diese Schlammfresser? 
Naja, du hast gut reden - mit deinem CD-Wettrüsten (verstehe ich ja, ist halt schon was Besonderes, so unter uns!)



			
				han schrieb:
			
		

> ist halt was für "schwere" Jungs  mit dicken Waddeln


Ja, trifft beides zu - muß mal mit in die Palz und dein Gerät begucken (also dein Bike natürlich!)


----------



## Wooly (25. Oktober 2004)

also welchen Rahmen ich ja auch noch nett finde, ist der Giant AC, bekommt man auch oft preiswert beim großen E. 

... reimt sich auch noch ...   ... das macht das Einschlaflieder improvisieren ...


----------



## fez (25. Oktober 2004)

ich könnte Dir (m)einen schicken, günstigen gebrauchten 2002er Stinky Rahmen anbieten. (Der Dämpfer könnte ein neues Lagerauge vertragen.)

Mit Deinem Budget kommst Du da hin - ich weiss aber nicht ob Dein persönliches Bike-Sozialprestige diesen Schritt mitmacht. Wahrscheinlich steht Dir der Sinn mehr nach etwas _wirklich_ neuem (was ich ja gut verstehen kann...)

Gruss Frank

Bildchen siehst Du unten, preislich bin ich beweglich


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Oktober 2004)

habe im fbruar versucht einen jekyll-rahmen in groesse s von 2002 mit einigen anbauteilen wie headshock-gabel, vorau&lenker, kurbeln, schaltwerk,.... das einzigste das fehlte waren die laufraeder und die scheibenbremsen.

der rahmen war kaum gefahren, hatte nur einen kleinen lackschaden. hab ihn dann im juni fuer geradezu laecherliche 600 euronen endlich losbekommen, einfach traurig, aber der kumpel, fuer den ich das teil verkaufen sollte, meinte, der rahmen muss einfach weg, der steht ihm nur im weg.

also viel hoffnung auf viel geld wuerde ich mir nicht machen. sorry fuer die schlechten nachrichten

gruss joerg

p.s. jaja, das AC is schon nen schoenes radl


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab ihn dann im juni fuer geradezu laecherliche 600 euronen endlich losbekommen ...



naja, der preis ist garnicht soooo schlecht, Jekyll rahmen liegen bei Ebay meistens zwischen 500-800 Euro, je nach Größe. Ein Giant AC oder Stinky Rahmen übrigens auch. Also da sollte schon was zu machen sein für Herrn Schwarzspecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, du hast gut reden - mit deinem CD-Wettrüsten (verstehe ich ja, ist halt schon was Besonderes, so unter uns!)



naja, ich habe das Gemini als KOMPLETTRAD für knapp 900 Euro ersteigert, also auch nicht so kostenintensiv. Wenn ich die Spaßmschine erst auseinandergeschraubt und vertickert habe, werde ich kaum was draufzahlen, was will man mehr, der Geldbeutel geschont und die langen dunklen Winternächte gerettet ...


----------



## Znarf (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
bin zwar kein Nordlicht,aber den Drössiger Rahmen kann ich dir sehr empfehlen, ich fahr den selbigen unter dem Label Vortrieb, gibts günstig bei bike-components.

Beim big mountain rahmen von canyon, gibts scheinbar probleme, dass der hinterbau beim vollen einfedern ans sattelrohr schlägt bzw. an ne zugöse oder so.
mach dich lieber vorher schlau sowas ist echt ärgerlich!!!

Viele grüße Znarf
wenn du fragen zum rahmen hast, schick einfach ne pm oder so.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. Oktober 2004)

@ Alle
Danke für die Tipps - ja, mit 500 - 700 Euronen hätte ich auch kalkuliert!

@ fez
dein Stinker war doch XXXXXXS, oder?



			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du fragen zum rahmen hast, schick einfach ne pm oder so.



Was für eine Größe fährst du denn? Ich hatte glaube ich das 19" und fand das bei 178 cm Körperlänge (nicht Umfang) eigentlich okay!

@ Wooly
Reim doch mal einen Bike-Markenrapp für uns und deinen Bobbel, so à la "MFG" von den Fanta 4 ...


----------



## Znarf (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahre bei 1,82m den 19" Rahmen, passt sehr gut, ist sogar noch genügend "Luft" für die Nüsse, im Falle eines Notabstiegs   

Was für ne Gabel willst du denn dranstopfen, ich leg dir 130mm FW ans Herz, harmoniert dann perfekt mit dem Hinterbau und schluckt erstaunlich viel. Ich selbst fahr ne 2003er Z1 mit 130mm   

Greetz Znarf


----------



## fez (27. Oktober 2004)

der Stinky-Rahmen ist 17 Zoll, also M - grösser würde ich Dir (ganz egal welchen Rahmen Du kaufst) keinen Rahmen empfehlen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Oktober 2004)

... nochmals nachgefragt: was könnte ich denn vom Jekyll an einen anderen (DrössigerVortriebFatmodulDabombRose) Rahmen übernehmen*:

MXpro, 105 mm?
Fox Float R (ohne Lockout), müsste doch 165 mm sein, oder?
Schaltung, Bremsen, Laufräder unproblematisch ?

Was vergessen?

* zur Erinnerung: muß kostenneutral sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2004)

den Dämpfer mit Sicherheit nicht - restliche Teile gehen alle. 

Wenn Du eine günstige 130 mm DropOff 04 haben willst...weisste ja


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Oktober 2004)

die MXpro 105 müsste ganz gut zu dem teil passen - zwischen 100 und 130mm wird empfohlen.
die frage ist aber, wie lang der schaft noch ist!

rest: 
schaltung, evtl aber nicht den umwerfer. 
kurbel sollte passen.
laufräder ok, bremsen auch. 
lenker evtl. mit vorbau in anderer länge? 
und der sattelstützendurchmesser könnte ein anderer sein.

ich weiss nicht, wie dein adaptersteuersatz aussieht - da muss vll. auch ein neuer her.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Oktober 2004)

Jaja, das habe ich auch befürchtet: Umwerfer und Steuersatz! Aber der Dämpfer - ich dachte, beim Jekyll ist so ein Standard-Maß verbaut und nur diese komische Blechbüchse drumherum ...

@ fez
Sorry, wir kommen nicht ins Geschäft - hatte ich schon meine schönen (und nicht ganz billigen) Pavatex-Platten erwähnt, die nur darauf warten aufs Dach zu kommen. Ironischerweise blockieren die momentan auch noch den ganzen Platz in der Garage, wo sonst die Radln rumstehen ....


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2004)

165 mm ist mitnichten Standardmass sondern einfach saukurz...! 



Gabelfrage war nurn Joke....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Gabelfrage war nurn Joke....



Wieso, würde ja gerne ...


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2004)

Sooo bevor sich der spechtl ins unglück stürzt und den juten CD rahmen verschenkt um sich son bauxitklumpen unter den ar§ch zu schieben will ik och ma wat sagen.

Dein jekyll is meinermeinung nicht zu klein und schon lange nich wenn der fez dir ne 17 zoll empfiehlt und die sein stinker vermachen will.

als erstes solltest du mal überlegen was du überhaupt damit anfangen willst.

nen kantenklatscher mit 120mm schwobbelfederweg im gummikuhfeeling?

nen tourenhobel mit unter 100mm federweg leicht und straff aber nicht unbequem

bei ersteren wirst du bergauf jedes gramm und mm federweg verfluchen. bergab wird es ein wenig komfortabler. Dafür brauchst du aber nen neuen rahmen und ne fette gabel (120mm mindestens)

für den tourenhobel hast du bereits alles was du brauchst.Bau die fatty wieder ein und korrigiere mal am dämpfer die geometrie. 

Zur zeit will mir mein schwarzes auch nicht recht passen   Seit dem einbau einer 120 mm MX comp lande ich des öfteren vor meinem rad. Grund dafür ist die CD geometrie die für die hochbauende fatty/lefty konstruiert ist. Ich werd die fatty wieder einbauen und mit der magura patrone tunen sobald sie verfügbar ist und hinten nen kürzeren dämpfer mit weniger hub/federweg verbauen.Somit sollte der lenkwinkel wieder in bequeme regionen liegen und ich bekomme nen 90/90 mm luftgedämpften tourenhobel der mich nicht mehr abwirft.


denk mal drüber nach

eL


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. November 2004)

Also, was ich will:



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> nen tourenhobel mit 120mm schwobbelfederweg ohne gummikuhfeeling?



Jajajaaaa, wegen mangelhafter Kompatibilität meiner Komponenten zu anderen Rahmen wird das ganze Projekt wohl abgeblasen.

Was mich ärgert: im Sommer habe ich die Serienfedern der MXpro (ich finde die [email protected]ßdinger nicht mehr, meine aber die waren rot) gegen weichere austauschen lassen. Ketzt sind ja zwei gelbe drin und die sind echt wabbelig. Reingehört hätten wohl eher die Weißen (http://www.cosmicsports.de/marzocchi/extras.html) ... Jetzt könnte ich ja eine der Gelben wieder gegen eine Originalfeder austauschen und dann wär gut (wenn ich die Biester finden würde)!


----------



## eL (2. November 2004)

bau die fatty wieder ein und iss gut.

wo bekomm ich denn härtere federn für meine mx comp 120? bzw welche sind überhaupt drinne?

eL


----------



## Wooly (2. November 2004)

wie wäre es denn damit ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7110964093&rd=1


----------



## fez (3. November 2004)

na ja - 19 Zoll...

ansonsten aber sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> na ja - 19 Zoll...


Das Bike hat ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr. Nachdem Schwarzspecht das auch probegefahren hat, glaube ich schon, dass es passen würde.

Also, wehe es bietet einer drauf!


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2004)

wie groß ist denn der Herr Schwarzspecht (ist ja schon soooo lange her daß man ihn gesehen hat) ? denke aber auch daß 19 Zoll etwas zu groß ist . Vielleicht ist er ja aber auch noch etwas gewachsen inzwischen.





--


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß ist denn der Herr Schwarzspecht Vielleicht ist er ja aber auch noch etwas gewachsen inzwischen.



Genau! In die Breite!!

Also, bin 178 cm groß, Schrittlänge ist 82 cm! Diesen Rahmen gibts leider nur in 17 oder 19".

Habe Info von Drössiger bekommen - dort scheint es den Rahmen als "Private Label" (nehme mal an ohne Aufbepper) für 279 EURO zu geben (ohne Dämpfer). Muß jetzt erstmal die Electronica überleben, dann gehts weiter!

@ eL
Keine Ahnung wg. der Federn - frag einen MZ-Händler oder, wenn du viel Zeit hast, Mail an Cosmic Sports, Herr Kroll ...

Grüßle


----------



## fez (3. November 2004)

ich bleibe dabei - 19 Zoll ist zu gross für Dich. Selbst wenn das Oberrohr kurz sein sollte hast du immernoch eine gewaltige Überstandshöhe  :aua:


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2004)

also wenn du das Radl auch zum Kantenklatschen verwenden willst, ist es auf jeden Fall zu groß. Als Tourenbike denk ich, ist es ok.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. November 2004)

Ähem, räusper - habe gerade gehört, dass Kona die gleichen Rahmen verbaut (also wie Drössiger, Vortrieb, Stiffee und Konsorten). Kann das war sein?

Falls ja, fez, dann ist dein Bock ja nur noch die Hälfte wert, gell !


----------



## eL (3. November 2004)

Spechtel wenn du wirklich so groß bist und so ultralangemoddelbeine hast   

lass ma sonntach biketausch machen damit du ma bescheid krichst was es heißt 120mm den berch hochzutreten. Wenn dir det spass macht kannst dir immer noch ne demo 9 holen.

ick freu mir

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (3. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem, räusper - habe gerade gehört, dass Kona die gleichen Rahmen verbaut (also wie Drössiger, Vortrieb, Stiffee und Konsorten). Kann das war sein?
> 
> Falls ja, fez, dann ist dein Bock ja nur noch die Hälfte wert, gell !



ne, stimmt nicht. die Konas (coiler/stinky in dem fall, sind ja identisch bis aufs modelljahr) haben zwar ein ähnliches design, sind im detail aber schon ziemlich anders. 

- 4-gelenker (droessiger und CMP) versus abgestützter eingelenker bei kona
-alles voll mit gussets (CMP) versus nicht-ganz-alles-voll-mit-gussets bei kona und droessiger
-wippe und dämpferaufnahme an einem frästeil bei droessiger, nicht so bei CMP und kona
-unterschiedliches design im lenkkopfbereich

=> die drei rahmentypen (CMP, droessiger 04 und kona) sind schon unterschiedlich.

es kann gut sein, dass die wippen aber ähnliche maße haben. da findet man ja hier und da anbieter von "tuning" wippen mit krasserer übersetzung für hartkor droppa, die meist angeblich an alle möglichen beiks passen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ne, stimmt nicht. die Konas (coiler/stinky in dem fall, sind ja identisch bis aufs modelljahr) haben zwar ein ähnliches design, sind im detail aber schon ziemlich anders.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

aber Schwarzspecht scheint recht zu haben. Hier mal das Droessiger FR dem Coiler 05 gegenübergestellt.


----------



## grobis (4. November 2004)

zugegeben, die geometrie ist wohl die selbe. aber die verwendeten materialen, bzw. die verarbeitung wird unterschiedlich sein?!

hier kannst du dir alle geometriedaten von den kona bikes anschauen. die liste ist allerdings von 2003, 2004 habe ich keine: 
geo daten kona 

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

die Rahmen tatsächlich dem gleichen taiwanesischen Schweissroboter entspringen wüsste ich nicht wie und warum sich Verarbeitung und Alumaterial unterscheiden sollten...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die Rahmen tatsächlich dem gleichen taiwanesischen Schweissroboter entspringen wüsste ich nicht wie und warum sich Verarbeitung und Alumaterial unterscheiden sollten...



Sehe ich genauso! Warum sollte der Drössiger-Kollege sonst so eine Aussage machen? Um Kona zu diffamieren?

Aber was ist dann mit der (angeblich?) unterschiedlichen Kinematik, also Viergelenker vs. Eingelenker mit Abstützung?


----------



## grobis (4. November 2004)

meinste?
die kunden können doch bestimmt sagen welche rohre, in welchen qualitäten, stärken für den rahmen verarbeitet werden. 
das wird sich dann auch im fertigungspreis niederschlagen.

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

Stimmt. Der Hinterbau unterscheidet sich gravierend:

Kona ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker (Kein Horst-Link vor/unterhalb der Laufradachse)
Droessiger ist (soweit ich das auf dem Bild korrekt erkennen kann) ein Viergelenker mit Horst-Link - was ja sehr positiv ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (4. November 2004)

dann liege ich mit meiner these doch nicht voll daneben, die bikehersteller konstruieren ihre bikes daheim am zeichentisch und lassen sie dann bei einem rahmenmacher in taiwan herstellen. da sie evtl. ja auch die erfahrungen ihrer rahmenhersteller mit in die konstruktionen einfliessen lassen, sehen manche bikes halt doch ähnlich aus.

gruss grobis


----------



## fone (4. November 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> meinste?
> die kunden können doch bestimmt sagen welche rohre, in welchen qualitäten, stärken für den rahmen verarbeitet werden.
> das wird sich dann auch im fertigungspreis niederschlagen.
> 
> gruss grobis




davon ist auszugehen.
sonst kämen nicht solche bikes wie ein BigHit zustande, sondern alles wäre drössiger 


das drössiger ist also vom rahmen mit dem coiler identisch, bzw ähnlich?
jetzt müsste man nur noch den zum stinky passenden rahmen finden, gibts den wo billig? 

gruß
fone.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte der Drössiger-Kollege sonst so eine Aussage machen? Um Kona zu diffamieren?


Nein, natürlich um seinen Rahmen am Prestige der Kona Rahmen partizipieren zu lassen. Ich finde diese Aussage von Drössiger schon sehr gewagt, wenn nicht irreführend.

Selbst wenn die Rahmen vom gleichen Roboter geschweisst wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Design (und weitere Vorgaben) beim Coiler von Kona kommt, beim Drössiger und Konsorten eher abgekupfert und "optimiert" wurde.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. November 2004)

... naja, er bezog sich ja auf die Geometrie - von Material oder Schweißqualität oder sonstigem Verarbeitungsgedöns hat er ja nix geschrieben!


----------



## grobis (4. November 2004)

im oktoberheft der zeitschrift "bike" war ein artikel zu dem thema rahmen aus taiwan. die reporter haben den konstrukteur von scott begleitet.

da wird die aussage von skuehnen bestätigt:


> Selbst wenn die Rahmen vom gleichen Roboter geschweisst wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Design (und weitere Vorgaben) beim Coiler von Kona kommt, beim Drössiger und Konsorten eher abgekupfert und "optimiert" wurde.



gruss grobis


----------



## fez (17. November 2004)

Bernhard hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, ich habs mir nochmal angeschaut - und es stimmt:

Der Drossiger ist mitnichten ein Kona-Frame. Zwar ist die Geometrie ähnlich (deswegen wahrscheinlich der Droessiger Satz zwecks Geo) aber:
- Unterrohr und Oberrohr sind beim Droessiger komplett bis zum Steuerkopf rund bzw. oval - beim Stinky kastenförmig.
- Hinterbau ist komplett anders. Die des Stinky ist viel massiver.
- die Ecke Sattelstrebe / Oberrohr des Stinkys ist anders.
- der Stinky Rahmen ist sackschwer (4,6 kg ? weiss nicht mehr genau so...), sicher verwenden sie auch andere Rohre, dickere +  was weiss ich.


----------



## Wooly (28. November 2004)

Hey Schwarzspecht,

hier noch was mit Stil ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7117483977&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Znarf (28. November 2004)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus, das Giant.

 Aber der Dämpfer ist ranzig 
 Da muss auf jeden Fall was anderes rein, am besten was mit Stahlfeder oder irgendwas um die Progression einzustellen.

 Aja den Drössiger Rahmen gibts jetzt auch mit 130-150-170mm Federweg. ne Nummer brachialer also. 


 Grüße Znarf


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja ganz gut aus, das Giant.
> 
> Aber der Dämpfer ist ranzig
> Da muss auf jeden Fall was anderes rein, am besten was mit Stahlfeder oder irgendwas um die Progression einzustellen.
> ...


Ganz genau das Gleiche schoss mir durch den hohlen Kopf wieland lesens dieses Freds. Hübsch dat Ding aber nur mit amtlicher Stahlfeder!


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. November 2004)

das giant hat meines wissens einen gravierenden nachteil. bis einschliesslich modelljahr 2002 laesst sich die sattelstuetze nur bedingt versenken, da das gebogene sitzrohr unten noch nicht offen ist (meine mich daran erinnern zu koennen). ab 2003 gabs das jedoch dann, 2004er auf jeden fall

gruss joerg

p.s. hab jetzt nicht die muse gehabt, nachzulesen, welchen einsatzzweck das ganze erfuellen soll (1kb/s suckt  ), wollt das einfach mal so einwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (29. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch was mit Stil ...


Das scheint aber nur mit Strom zu laufen ähh fahren. Auf jeden Fall ist da ein Stromkabel angeschlossen. Also, bitte die Folgekosten mit einkalkulieren!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. November 2004)

Das ist kein Stromkabel, das ist die passende Air-Fork, alles hauchdünn aufgedampft und wiegt nix! Leider ist das Ding nicht Budget-kompatibel.

Hab jetzt den Preis für den ungelabelten Drössiger-Look-alike-Rahmen: 379 EUR, bzw. 439 mit XFusion Dämpfer (der scheint ja echt richtig wertvoll zu sein ...). Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wer zahlt das noch für meinen ollen Jekyll-Rahmen (ausser dass ich dann noch einen neuen Umwerfer brauche)???


----------



## Wooly (29. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wer zahlt das noch für meinen ollen Jekyll-Rahmen (ausser dass ich dann noch einen neuen Umwerfer brauche)???



also 400-500 Euro bekommst du auf jeden Fall für deinen Jekyll Rahmen.


----------



## grobis (29. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Stromkabel, das ist die passende Air-Fork, alles hauchdünn aufgedampft und wiegt nix! Leider ist das Ding nicht Budget-kompatibel.
> 
> Hab jetzt den Preis für den ungelabelten Drössiger-Look-alike-Rahmen: 379 EUR, bzw. 439 mit XFusion Dämpfer (der scheint ja echt richtig wertvoll zu sein ...). Jetzt frage ich mich nur, wer zahlt das noch für meinen ollen Jekyll-Rahmen (ausser dass ich dann noch einen neuen Umwerfer brauche)???



sali schwarzspecht,

stecke doch den kopf nicht in den sand. es wird einer kommen der legt dir 450  auf den tisch und nimmt den rahmen mit.
es weihnachtet sehr, schon vergessen....  
wenn es nicht klappen sollte, nennst du dich einfach um in schwarzpech   

gruss grobis


----------



## bluesky (30. November 2004)

ich hab daheim noch eine specialized enduro rahmen grösse "m" ... in baby blau ... ohne dämpfer aber mit umwerfer, und sattelstütze und neuem FSA THE PIG DH PRO Steuersatz der rahmen hat 13 cm federweg ... preis: weit unter 400 euro 

falls du interesse hast ... meld dich


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also 400-500 Euro bekommst du auf jeden Fall für deinen Jekyll Rahmen.




Naja:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=7115735339&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7114479401&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

... und die sind beide neuwertiger!

@ blauschimmel
Danke, aber das blau ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Wooly (30. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Naja:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=7115735339&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> oder
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7114479401&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



naja der eine war grün und für den mit dem häßlichen gelben Schützer gab es doch immerhin über 500 Euro ...   ... ne Spaß beiseite, JETZT macht es ja auch keinen Sinn zu verkaufen, JETZT muß man kaufen, und im Frühjahr dann den Rahmen verscheuern, wenn die Sonne wieder scheint und alle nach was neuem gieren !!!


----------

